# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Mac OS X, pse ndodh kjo?

## bejmellaf

Ne nje power book G4 kur fillon te startoi systemi ngel aty tek inlogin fenster
dhe nuk hecen tutje!pse ndodh kjo?kam provuar edhe me urdhrin alt-apple-p-r
por nuki ka funksionuar,prape e njejta gje ngelte aty!
fillova ta provoi me shift taste por nuk jepte tjeter mundesi boot perveq se me hdd
intern!
Mundet dikush ndoshta qe ka pervojen e duhur te me thote dicka me shume?

flm

----------


## darwin

nqs i ke cd/dvd e instalimit te sistemit operativ, fute ne powerbook cd/dvd drive, edhe kur ta ndezesh mbaj shtyp tastin -Option (alt).

prit sa te te jape 2 mundesi ndezjeje (nderkohe qe "ora"-kursor xhiron ne sfondin ngjyre lejla).. ose nga hard disku ose nga cd/dvd me diskun e sistemit operativ..

ka shume mundesi te jete demtuar direktoria e diskut, prandaj nuk te ben log-in..

te duhet disk warrior, ose beji re-install sistemit.. programet ti ruan te gjitha.

(option-command-p-r nuk ka te beje fare me log-in)

----------

